# Howsit Everyone



## Dr Evil (16/3/14)

Hi

Just a quick intro, I've been vaping since Feb 2013, currently have a 650mah Ego-T, 650mah Ego VV and a 1100mah VV. My tanks of choice is the Protank Mini 2 and the Vapeonly Mini BCC.

I've been lurking the forum for a while and finally decided to sign up today. Hope to learn lots from you guys.


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

Welcome @Dr Evil. Glad you decided to join. Loads of info here and please do give a review on the VapeOnly Mini BCC - a few peeps here interested in the VapeOnly Mini BCC.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/3/14)

Most welcome to the forum. You have much more experience than many of us. That is more than 1 year of vaping! Congrats. Yes, the Protank Mini 2 is the favourite of many and questions have been asked how it compares to the Vapeonly Mini BCC. Please shoot if you have any questions. We are here to help and be helped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (16/3/14)

Thanks for the welcome guys, yeah the first 2 weeks after making the move to vaping the cravings for the analogs were hectic but i kept telling myself, I'm going to be better off health wise and I'm doing it for my my kids as well. 

I don't regret for a second moving to vaping. In the beginning its a bit expensive as you find the right equipment and juice for you as a person but after that it's all good. 

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/3/14)

Dr Evil said:


> Thanks for the welcome guys, yeah the first 2 weeks after making the move to vaping the cravings for the analogs were hectic but i kept telling myself, I'm going to be better off health wise and I'm doing it for my my kids as well.
> 
> I don't regret for a second moving to vaping. In the beginning its a bit expensive as you find the right equipment and juice for you as a person but after that it's all good.
> 
> Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger



You are very lucky to have found that sweet spot with respect to gear, many of us are still chasing that elusive vape nirvana

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (16/3/14)

Welcome @Dr Evil , wow since Feb 2013!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/14)

Welcome @Dr Evil 

Enjoy the forum! Its a great place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (16/3/14)

welcome dude

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (16/3/14)

welcome @Dr Evil hope you enjoy your stay

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

